# guess this wood



## splinter99 (Feb 26, 2006)

this is the beautiful pen that I recieved from airrat..He wanted me to guess the wood and I couldn't. would any one like to try...
The pic quality does not do this pen justice, fit and finish are perfect..my dig. camera is over 7 yrs old..will need to update soon.

thanks again for the pen Tom


----------



## Woodnknots (Feb 26, 2006)

sycamore???


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 26, 2006)

I have some Mahogany that looks similar.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 26, 2006)

Turquoise[]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 26, 2006)

canary?


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 26, 2006)

olive


----------



## angboy (Feb 27, 2006)

I know, I know! It's "mystery pretty" wood!


----------



## airrat (Feb 27, 2006)

I know I know!!!!!!!
Let me say this.  I blew up the 2 full size blanks I was working on.  That is turq inlace inlayed in there.  I found a hidded void when sanding it.  My wife said to not wine about the lost blanks and try one more time.

BTW Harold I found 2 more.  Found them when making room for that mesquite haul.


----------



## vick (Feb 27, 2006)

I am with Kevin 
canary wood


----------



## chigdon (Feb 27, 2006)

I wish I could see it further up but it looks like an Australian wood like leopardwood/lacewood or sheoak.  Too light for Beefwood.


----------



## airrat (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is a picture of part of the cut off when I was making the pen blank.






sorry this one is blurry.  baby was crying






Does this help anyone figure out what it is.  IT is not exotic and was locally grown. []


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 27, 2006)

Cypress knee?


----------



## airrat (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Billy not it.

Ill give you a 3rd clue.  
1st was in my first post here.
2nd was the pictures.  Also, it was just something my mom tried to grow.   Not common in AZ I don't believe.  At least not in this area.  California maybe.
3rd it is not even a tree.


Who ever guesses it IF I can cut down some more from the 2 pieces I just found I will send you a blank.  That is IF they cut down LOL


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 27, 2006)

Cactus!!


----------



## airrat (Feb 27, 2006)

Don Cactus is as common here as the snowbirds in winter.  [)]


----------



## Woodnknots (Feb 27, 2006)

crepe myrtle?


----------



## JimGo (Feb 27, 2006)

Grape vine?


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 27, 2006)

If it's not the grape vine then let's try LiLac because I don't think a rose stem or root will get that big unless its a climber in a good climate.


----------



## pen-turners (Feb 27, 2006)

Pumpkin Vine???


----------



## punkinn (Feb 27, 2006)

Forsythia?  (sp?)    Wisteria?  

Nancy


----------



## chigdon (Feb 27, 2006)

Leucodendron?

There is a shrub that I got from a turner in Texas called Leucodendron that had a similar look and made some really cool pens.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks just like a slab of mesquite that I was fortunate enough to see this weekend.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 27, 2006)

OK Tom, quit teasing us!


----------



## airrat (Feb 28, 2006)

sorry just got home from work.  Jim you are correct it is grape vine.  My mom had 3 growing along her back fence.  Two of them never produced any grapes.  One of them did produce a nice pen []


----------



## Doghouse (Feb 28, 2006)

Dave, looks like we have to run back into the woods for a second reason this time... Grape vine..


----------



## Woodnknots (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />Dave, looks like we have to run back into the woods for a second reason this time... Grape vine..


We know where there is a good bit of it!!  Nice size too!!


----------



## airrat (Feb 28, 2006)

This one is similiar to what I started with, seeing all the crackes and such you can understand why I lost the first two attempts.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 28, 2006)

Pretty nifty idea Tom!


----------



## punkinn (Feb 28, 2006)

Rats!  I had three good guesses to add this morning.   []

[] Nancy


----------



## JimGo (Feb 28, 2006)

Too slow Nancy. []

Besides, Tom's first post gave it away.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Besides, Tom's first post gave it away.



Oh yeah, it sure did. NOT! [:0][B)] I just figured it was a typo.

Now where is that egg on the face emoticon when you need it?


----------



## punkinn (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Too slow Nancy. []



Story of my life!  []


----------



## airrat (Mar 1, 2006)

Jim you want to have a try at it?  I will send you the piece in the picture.  Might have to trim it a little for a flat rate envelope.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Tom, that would be much appreciated, but I've got a huge backlog of materials.  I'm sure someone else here would be able to put it to good use much sooner than I will.


----------

